# TTRS seat memory?



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Looking at interior pics, it doesn't appear the RS has a seat memory feature. Is this correct or am I missing it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Nope, you are correct. That feature seems likely to be voted the most desirable feature that didn't make it into the car.


----------

